# Auto Drain Valve Problems



## rothierovers

Hello all,
We're practising with our new second hand Arto 69GL (2004) before we take it off on a trip. Having problems with filling the water tank as the auto-drain valve won't stay in the up position. We've filled the tank with water, turned on the pump and opened up the taps but then find the water draining out from underneath. Any advice please. We should add that we live in Scotland and it's very cold here today - below 5C!
Thanks for any responses,


----------



## raynipper

I think you have answered your own query Roth.
When the temps gets down to 4 or 5c the auto drain valve is designed to open. Apart from heating the inside of the van to at least 8c. you won't get it to stay closed other than physically holding it.

Ray.


----------



## sqeek

No giggling please - this really did work for us.

we put a hot water bottle over the dump valve - worked after about 10 mins

Honest

Paul


----------



## rothierovers

*Thanks For Advice*

Hello all,
Thanks for your responses. We've turned the heating on to increase the temperature inside the Arto and the valve is working fine now. The joys of finding out the various quirks of a new purchase - it's all part of the excitement / challenge!

Regards,
Christine


----------



## Kev1

If you are just filling and then running the heating
Hold the dump valve up with a large bull dog clip.
Then once its all warmed up REMEMBER TO REMOVE IT"

I like the hot water bottle idea.
But Sue would never give hers up


----------



## WildThingsKev

sqeek said:


> No giggling please - this really did work for us.
> 
> we put a hot water bottle over the dump valve - worked after about 10 mins
> 
> Honest
> 
> Paul


Good one - just worked for me!


----------

